# Crested geckos, best age to buy?



## MrWhippet (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi,
I have never owned a Crested gecko before, so what is the best aged gecko to buy for a beginner? I have only ever seen youngsters in shops so far, can you buy adults and if so what are the pros and cons? I would buy an adult but I'm concerned they wouldn't be tame!


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

It doesn't really make much difference, there is a higher demand for little ones because its rewarding to watch them grow BUT adult/subadult females/groups are more in demand because you can't keep 2 males together, and its very hard to sex youngsters. if you only want one then I suggest an adult male, easier to get than anything else - or go baby and watch it grow up


----------



## MrWhippet (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks! I must admit I would like an adult!! Just need to find one or rescue one...everywhere I've looked so far has youngsters!! If anyone knows any adult males available for sale or rehoming in the midlands please let me know!


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

There will be loads in the classified section on here  some may even come with their set up! Good luck and enjoy your new pet, I love my cresties


----------



## DJUnreal (Jun 23, 2014)

clumsyoaf said:


> I love my cresties


It's true, she does...


----------

